# Kingsford Farm - layer de la haye - June 2013



## LittleMadam (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

Long time since posting, but unable to get the urbexing bug out of me (for any of you that watch Dexter this hobby really is my dark passenger!). Here is a mini report on a quaint little farm in the Essex countryside. Been abandoned for at least ten to fifteen years at a guess. Beautifully eery, small enough for me to not get too scared of being arrested again. It was a perfect reintroduction into my passion 

Visited with pehooo, I cannot find any history on this place at all I'm afraid.

Apologies on quality of pics, I roped pehooo into coming and he didn't like the dark mwah ha ha ha  and have lost my DSLR charger.










































Thanks for looking


----------

